# Buthid Empire Avatars



## pandinus (Apr 28, 2005)

feast minions! Feast, for the official Buthid Empire avatars have arrived! feel free to take one, they are uncopyrighted, free, ad begging to be used!

fellow soldier,
John





Mods: i thought since this is relatively scorp relateed, the thread belonged here. if i was wrong, please move it to the correct forum. thanx!


----------



## pandinus (Apr 28, 2005)

enjoy for now! but there are more on the way later!

and if you are looking for one scorp in particular, tell me, and i make it just for you!


----------



## Arlius (Apr 28, 2005)

Got mine    Thanks alot


----------



## pandinus (Apr 28, 2005)

your welcome! and in case anyone was curious, the scorps featured are

A. crassicauda
A. australis hector
C. excilicauda
C. vittatus


----------



## Black Hawk (Apr 28, 2005)

what groups are classified as buthids? i don't think i have one :?


----------



## pandinus (Apr 28, 2005)

new arrivals!


----------



## pandinus (Apr 28, 2005)

but wait, there's more!


----------



## Stagger-Lee (Apr 28, 2005)

cool avatars!


----------



## Stagger-Lee (Apr 28, 2005)

Black Hawk said:
			
		

> what groups are classified as buthids? i don't think i have one :?


they are the medically significant family, most dangerous in the world


----------



## TheNothing (Apr 28, 2005)

nice
I remember when the B.E. started up
and I didn't have a Buthid back then...


Buthids are everything on this single page
http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/buthidae.php


----------



## Hoosier (Apr 29, 2005)

is it a clan?


----------



## Ythier (Apr 29, 2005)

pandinus said:
			
		

> feel free to take one, they are uncopyrighted, free, ad begging to be used!


Hi,
Have you agreements of the photographs ?
Cheers,
Eric


----------



## G. Carnell (Apr 29, 2005)

Hoosier said:
			
		

> is it a clan?


yuck
i think there is a big difference between computer games and scorpions >.<


----------



## Brian S (Apr 29, 2005)

I just made one too hehe


----------



## Brian S (Apr 29, 2005)

Just made another with B jacksoni


----------



## Brian S (Apr 29, 2005)

BUTHID EMPIRE looks a little better on this one


----------



## G. Carnell (Apr 29, 2005)

Just to show you lot a good lesson!!!






(sorry, it had to be done)


----------



## Brian S (Apr 29, 2005)

LOL George!!!!  I knew you would show us up 

Looks Good!!!


----------



## carpe scorpio (Apr 29, 2005)

Nice, I like it. If I didn't like my current avatar so much, I would definitely use one of those.


----------



## Brian S (Apr 29, 2005)

Here are a couple more. I even done 1 in George's honor


----------



## carpe scorpio (Apr 29, 2005)

Now I have officially joined "The Empire".


----------



## Black Hawk (Apr 29, 2005)

i still don't get this, what exactly in the B.E.? :?


----------



## Bayushi (Apr 29, 2005)

people who own buthids, i would wager a guess...


----------



## Arlius (Apr 29, 2005)

I think  they are Androctonus , Apistobuthus ,Buthus , Compsobuthus ,Leirus , Orthochirus , Parabuthus and Vachoniolus


----------



## Brian S (Apr 29, 2005)

Don't forget Centruroides,Babycurus and many others. Buthidae is probably the largest family of scorpions.


Stan, I'm glad you joined us LOL


----------



## Arlius (Apr 29, 2005)

Yeah, thats true! Over 600 spp found in the buthid family. Buthidae generally refers to thick tailed scorpions.


----------



## Bayushi (Apr 29, 2005)

I'd change my avatar, but I'm attached to the one i have for some reason..


----------



## Brian S (Apr 30, 2005)

So you aren't gonna join the Empire?


----------



## carpe scorpio (Apr 30, 2005)

Brian S said:
			
		

> So you aren't gonna join the Empire?


Perhaps he hasn't been PM'd by the membership committee yet.


----------



## Bayushi (Apr 30, 2005)

only have one buthid....  

 maybe after i get a couple more...

but i really really like my avatar.....  so who knows?


----------



## Brian S (Apr 30, 2005)

carpe scorpio said:
			
		

> Perhaps he hasn't been PM'd by the membership committee yet.


Oh I thought you already had...lol


----------



## pandinus (Apr 30, 2005)

you dont have to have a buthid, as long as you are a soldier at heart! right troops?


----------



## Brian S (Apr 30, 2005)

Right on Bro!!!


----------



## Black Hawk (Apr 30, 2005)

i could do that  haha! scorps forever!


----------



## Bayushi (Apr 30, 2005)

technically, I'm a stay inside and hide from the giant ball of fire in the sky, kinda person at heart.... 

  Would this exclude me from membership?


----------



## Brian S (Apr 30, 2005)

Naaaaaaah we'll let it slide


----------



## Black Hawk (Apr 30, 2005)

hahaha, i'm the kinda run through the streets butt naked before ultimate doom kind of guy myself


----------



## Kugellager (Apr 30, 2005)

The Triad Usurps All Who Walk Arachnopets And Beyond! We Are The Founders And You Are The Minions Who Walk At The The Triads Feet Like Favored Pets. We Will Contiune To Rule You Fairly So Long As Tribute Is Given. No Others Shall Wear the Symbol Of the Triad Lest They Wish Banishment Upon Themslves.   

From the Book Of The Scorpion Triad.
Chapter II-Beware The Kugellager

The Kugellager


----------



## BooYaKa (Apr 30, 2005)

And here is my own B.E. avatar with my R.I.P. female of Androctonus australis  I must buy another one because I love this scorps


----------



## Ythier (Apr 30, 2005)

Hi,
Nobody replied me  , so I ask again : do you have agreements of the photographs to be able to use their photos ? For example I see a photo of A.a.hector from my friend S.Mallet and I don't think he know that you are using his photo...
Cheers,
Eric


----------



## BooYaKa (Apr 30, 2005)

I have full agreement because it is MY photo 
And now You have first reply  Wait for others!
Cheers!


----------



## carpe scorpio (Apr 30, 2005)

Ythier said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Nobody replied me  , so I ask again : do you have agreements of the photographs to be able to use their photos ? For example I see a photo of A.a.hector from my friend S.Mallet and I don't think he know that you are using his photo...
> Cheers,
> Eric


This is a very important point, if any of them were taken by someone else, then permission should be obtained.


----------



## G. Carnell (Apr 30, 2005)

carpe scorpio said:
			
		

> This is a very important point, if any of them were taken by someone else, then permission should be obtained.


haha, 90% of those are pilched from the S Files 
i know its copywrite theft, and illegal
BUT it would be very cheap of the owners to not allow this
(just a left wing oppinion ;l)


----------



## BooYaKa (Apr 30, 2005)

Avatars with buthidae from ScorpionFiles are for kids!   People-get photo of Your own buthid and then will be all right!! Everybody'll have his OWN avatar! It's simple guys!


----------



## David Burns (Apr 30, 2005)

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> haha, 90% of those are pilched from the S Files
> i know its copywrite theft, and illegal
> BUT it would be very cheap of the owners to not allow this
> (just a left wing oppinion ;l)


I think you just gave permission for everyone to use your own pics for their own purposes. You have some great pics. I'm thinking of releasing a line of   t-shirts, thanks.  Power to the many at the cost of the few!


----------



## G. Carnell (Apr 30, 2005)

actually im fine with that 
just send me a few will ya


----------



## TheNothing (Apr 30, 2005)

and I'm not at work where I left it....

I made a simple Tityus silouette just for the thought of single color screening or embroidery... looks pretty slick, oh well, guess we'll have to wait till monday


----------



## David Burns (Apr 30, 2005)

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> actually im fine with that
> just send me a few will ya


I am not going to make any T-shirts.:wall: I will have to state my point more clearly. While it is O.K. to give permission to use your own pics or possessions. It is wrong for you to steal or condone the theft of other peoples pics or possessions. If you happen to dissagree please tell us your exact address and we'll all drop by for loot.


----------



## Black Hawk (Apr 30, 2005)

can i come? i'm sorta runnin low on tanks


----------



## Kugellager (Apr 30, 2005)

If any of those images are scorpion files images...please remove them...if you are using other peoples images w/o permission either get permission or remove them as well.

Thanks, 

John
Arachnoboards
];')


----------



## G. Carnell (Apr 30, 2005)

David Burns said:
			
		

> I am not going to make any T-shirts.:wall: I will have to state my point more clearly. While it is O.K. to give permission to use your own pics or possessions. It is wrong for you to steal or condone the theft of other peoples pics or possessions. If you happen to dissagree please tell us your exact address and we'll all drop by for loot.


hah, i was <-->  that close to posting my adress JUST to annoy you 
yep i understood your point, but i dont like the other extreem where people put the copywrite sign right in the middle of the scorpion, its selfish and silly,

of course i hate others taking peoples images and casting them as their own,
*sigh* i cant win can i


----------



## carpe scorpio (Apr 30, 2005)

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> i dont like the other extreme where people put the copyright sign right in the middle of the scorpion, its selfish and silly


Yes, that is QUITE lame. I hereby grant permission to anyone on AB to use (except for commercial purposes) any of my photos as avatars. (not that they would want to, as some aren't the greatest quality).


----------



## Brian S (Apr 30, 2005)

All the images I posted are MY photos. I don't have to steal someones image and wouldn't anyway. And anyone is welcome to use any of my photos for avatars etc.


----------



## Kugellager (Apr 30, 2005)

Brian S said:
			
		

> All the images I posted are MY photos.


I was referring to the ones that John posted in the slew of logos he created...many are obviously from the scorpion files...there is a sticky right on top of this forum...etc..etc...its a fine line on copyright violation...

John
];')


----------



## redhourglass (May 1, 2005)

Hello.

Yes I do as well on the yahoo mailing list by Dan Estabrooks from like @4 yrs. ago.  Unofficial Scorpion Club.  AB wasn't even around at that time.  All was fun and games regarding empires/alliances at that point in time.



			
				TheNothing said:
			
		

> I remember when the B.E. started up
> and I didn't have a Buthid back then...


I agree with the copyright situation noted already and also agree with everyone creating their own avatars from their crop of photos respectively.

I'm partial to my own avatar of Diplocentrus ~   

Cheers!

Sinc. Chad


----------



## TheNothing (May 1, 2005)

I think I remember you were part of that too, Chad... seeing as your username has never changed 

oh the memories...


----------



## buthidae46290 (May 1, 2005)

Ok, ok, you people are making me really mutha effin curious...Is BE a special invite kind of thing or do you just have to own buthids to be in it? I've been wondering about this for a while but my curiosity has officially gotten the better of me.


----------



## ThatGuy (May 1, 2005)

well i own buthids so i figured it would be cool to have one of those avatars so i got one but you dont have to own buthids to have one. i say if you want one get one


----------



## buthidae46290 (May 1, 2005)

Well 3 out of the 4 species I own are buthids so I guess I'll take one too. 

I'll make one with one of my own scorpions when I get a decent camera...


----------



## BooYaKa (May 1, 2005)

hahha You will wait for MY buthid empire avatars. When I'll get camera from my sis I'll get photos of my own Buthid and the avatars will be available for everyone  See Ya !!


----------



## pandinus (May 1, 2005)

hmm, i hadnt thought of that, i think usually of copyrights as only applicable in commercial use. Sorry about all this. I dont have many buthids of my own, so i just used what was available. About half the pics were mine, ut you are right, most of them werent. oh well, next time i try to do something for the community, i'll think more carefully about it.


----------



## haroldo359 (May 2, 2005)

i'll be the rebelious one and keep my current avatar.


----------



## Stagger-Lee (May 2, 2005)

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> haha, 90% of those are pilched from the S Files
> i know its copywrite theft, and illegal
> BUT it would be very cheap of the owners to not allow this
> (just a left wing oppinion ;l)


glad none are mine a $300. bill for an avatar prolly wouldnt go over well


----------



## G. Carnell (May 2, 2005)

you charge 300 dollars for your photos?


----------



## Stagger-Lee (May 2, 2005)

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> you charge 300 dollars for your photos?


only when they are stolen, with the time, hassle and stress involved in the whole recovery/retribution prosess i shoudl demand twice that. normally i get anywhere from $50-$100 per photo from book publishers.


----------



## Kugellager (May 2, 2005)

They have been removed.

John
Arachnoboards
];')


----------



## TheNothing (May 2, 2005)

as mentioned
made this a few days back while I was working...







probably going to end up getting embroidered on a hat or two....


----------



## pandinus (May 3, 2005)

okay okay, apologies all around about the copyright thing. now that it is all taken care of, i can replace the ones using my photos.

Just as well, these were my personal favs anyway.


----------



## pandinus (May 3, 2005)

TheNothing said:
			
		

> as mentioned
> made this a few days back while I was working...
> 
> 
> ...


i like it. what scorp did you use for a model? Androctonus sp?


----------



## TheNothing (May 3, 2005)

Hottentotta spp. actually...
t'was a recent post here it is http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=43939

the last one


----------



## drapion (May 5, 2005)

a hat with that on it would be great! i want one.I'll send you some money for 1 if you get them made


----------



## Kali (May 5, 2005)

not personally being a fan of theft in general, how does a digital caera impaired peon join the mighty buthid empire? i own three, but none held a n invite...


----------



## carpe scorpio (May 5, 2005)

Kristin Cullen said:
			
		

> not personally being a fan of theft in general, how does a digital caera impaired peon join the mighty buthid empire? i own three, but none held a n invite...


Well, you could just proclaim that you are a member in your signature, and if anyone questions you, we will strike them down in great furious anger.


----------



## Brian S (May 5, 2005)

carpe scorpio said:
			
		

> Well, you could just proclaim that you are a member in your signature, and if anyone questions you, we will strike them down in great furious anger.


Very well said good buddy  

Kristin Kullen,wnt one send me a pm w/ your email and I'll make and send ya one


----------



## Kali (May 6, 2005)

YEA! i feel loved. nothing like the feeling of belonging and mutual love for dangerous nocturnal predators who scuttle in the night..
no really, thanks!


----------



## Brian S (May 6, 2005)

Kristin, Here are a couple I made up. The first is L quinquestriatus (Deathstalker) and the 2nd is P mossembicensis (Yellow Thicktail, Mozambique Thicktail etc)

If you can't get them from this post give me yir email addy and I'll send which ever one you want


----------



## ScorpZion (May 6, 2005)

*can i join?*

im a marine and will always be a soldier at heart, i wanna join? im getting 2 buthids next week1.centruroides gracilis 2. parabuthus liosoma so does that qualify me?


----------



## Brian S (May 6, 2005)

I would say you easily qualify


----------



## Jmadson13 (Jan 11, 2006)

Hopefully it's ok that I ressurect this thread, heres a few avatars.


----------



## subzero.xml (Jan 12, 2006)

how could i use a personal pic as my avatar? can someone assist me.. thanx!


----------



## Jmadson13 (Jan 12, 2006)

subzero.xml said:
			
		

> how could i use a personal pic as my avatar? can someone assist me.. thanx!


Depends on what kind of photo resizing method you use. It's typically a good idea to take the image that you plan on using and cut the size down to 100 by 100 pixels or less. In photo shop this is done by going to the image rollout and selecting image size. I normally save it as a GIF after resizing and you should be ready to go.


----------

